# Ankle holster for S&W 640 no dash.



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Greetings,

I am thinking about getting an ankle holster for my Smith & Wesson model 640 no dash (.38 Special). 

I was hoping to find something that would allow me to carry it all day without major discomfort. 

Any suggestions with regard to brand and model would be very much appreciated.

Also, do any of you have experience with carrying a non-Air Weight J frame in an ankle holster? 

Thanks!


----------

